# Ideas for unusual venues - Glasgow area



## missmousemum2

Hi Ladies, This is my first post in here! Congrats to all newly weds/ newly engaged and brides to be!

Myself and my fiance are planning to get married in September 2012 and we're now looking for suitable venues. we're exepcting our first baby in September, so I'm rather optimistically hoping that I can get on with some of the provisional research etc whilst I'm on maternity leave!

Here's my venue wish list - any suggestions for possible places would be awesome! 

- Not too pretentious
- Can accomodate up to 180 guests 
- Can have religious ceremony and Reception at same Venue
- Not going to cost the earth

Haha - I'm not asking for much eh? :haha:


----------



## booflebump

What about The Tall Ship? https://www.glenlee.co.uk/newsite/venuehire/weddings.shtml

Or House for An Art Lover? https://www.houseforanartlover.co.uk/


----------



## lynne192

botanic gardens? kilmardinny art house?.... 

there are few places just depends on what your looking for, winter garden, people's palace.


----------



## missmousemum2

Thanks all good suggestions - I'll check it out. To be fair, we don't have a very big budget, especially not with our LO due soon, but we both have massive families.... I'd be perfectly happy to disappear and get married on our own and have a party when we got back, but MIL would hit the roof!!


----------



## Lynz16

Have you had a look at the Scottish wedding directory's venue guide thing? there are lots of unusual suggestions in there (including a cruise boat on the clyde!) 
Me and OH did run off and get married by ourselves (just because it was much much cheaper) and his mum didn't speak to us for about a month but has gotten over it now lol, what about if you invited them to come with you? or do you think that she still wouldn't like the idea?


----------



## missmousemum2

Lynz16 said:


> Have you had a look at the Scottish wedding directory's venue guide thing? there are lots of unusual suggestions in there (including a cruise boat on the clyde!)
> Me and OH did run off and get married by ourselves (just because it was much much cheaper) and his mum didn't speak to us for about a month but has gotten over it now lol, what about if you invited them to come with you? or do you think that she still wouldn't like the idea?

Thanks Chick, I'll check it out.

Initially, we said to her that we were thinking of going to a place in Cyprus, and they were welcome to come along - next thing I knew she was calling with a list of 40 or so family members she'd spoken to who would be delighted to come along!? :wacko: So quickly abandoned that plan... 

This would be the first big family wedding on my OH's side for years and so I don't think we'd be forgiven if we ran off by ourselves! 

I'll have a look at the directory thing - I'm not sure if I have seen it or not, since I've mainly tried googling and seen what's come up. 

It doesn't have to be something way 'outthere' I just feel a bit uncomfortable with all the formality and everything with a big wedding and so would like something a little less traditional. trouble is that since we're staying here for it now, we need to be able to accommodate quite a large number on quite a small budget! eeek!


----------



## booflebump

The Venue Directory comes free with the new Scottish Wedding Directory that came out at the weekend (the scottish wedding bible so well worth the fivers investment!) I've got a copy here - whats your budget and I can have a gander xxx


----------



## missmousemum2

Thanks love!!

Hmmm.... I think we'd be looking at around £6k ish for the whole reception if possible. problem is we'll be looking at between 150 and 180 people - am I dreaming!? lol


----------



## booflebump

You might be pushing it a wee bit if you want a three course meal and a evening buffet - you could have a later wedding and then just have a buffet which could cut down on costs. 

https://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/crutherland/ starts at £33pp

The National Piping Centre does packages https://www.thepipingcentre.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/wedding-brochure-2012.pdf

https://www.seamillhydro.co.uk/weddings.html is in East Kilbride - is that too far out?

xxx


----------



## firsttimer83

Hey I'm getting married in the Piersland house hotel in Troon - their meal prices start at £24pp - we're looking at about £4500 for our wedding there. That is for - the ceremony (not minister's fee), meal for everyone (95 ppl using the mid priced menu @ £30 pp as a rough guide) bbq at night for 150 ppl and corkage fee for 80 bottles of wine and 60 bottles of champagne (we're going to buy in our wine/champagne as its cheaper!) You also get your room etc included in the price. Don't know if this is too much for you but the venue is lovely!! xx


----------



## firsttimer83

*https://www.seamillhydro.co.uk/weddings.html is in East Kilbride - is that too far out?*


Seamill Hydro is in Seamill (near Ardrossan) not East Kilbride - it is lovely but v pricey! 

xxx


----------



## missmousemum2

booflebump said:


> You might be pushing it a wee bit if you want a three course meal and a evening buffet - you could have a later wedding and then just have a buffet which could cut down on costs.
> 
> https://www.macdonaldhotels.co.uk/crutherland/ starts at £33pp
> 
> The National Piping Centre does packages https://www.thepipingcentre.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/wedding-brochure-2012.pdf
> 
> https://www.seamillhydro.co.uk/weddings.html is in East Kilbride - is that too far out?
> 
> xxx


LOL Great minds!! - We were all set to book the piping centre before Christmas, but saw it laid out and it looked a bit crowded for the numbers we were thinking on because we were planning on having a ceidlih (sp?) in the evening, plus then OH decided he didn't like the room set up for the actual ceremony. Still toying with it though.

We've got an appointment to go and see the seamill hydro this weekend. I'd been to a couple of weddings there and loved them, btu they were a couple of years ago, so we'd need to see. Might just have to get brutal with the numbers! 

thanks though - will check out the other one you had listed!


----------



## missmousemum2

firsttimer83 said:


> Hey I'm getting married in the Piersland house hotel in Troon - their meal prices start at £24pp - we're looking at about £4500 for our wedding there. That is for - the ceremony (not minister's fee), meal for everyone (95 ppl using the mid priced menu @ £30 pp as a rough guide) bbq at night for 150 ppl and corkage fee for 80 bottles of wine and 60 bottles of champagne (we're going to buy in our wine/champagne as its cheaper!) You also get your room etc included in the price. Don't know if this is too much for you but the venue is lovely!! xx

hey Hon - thansk for this tip too! Looks beautiful - there's not much info on their website though... will give them a call though. thanks!!

Wish I'd found this bit of the forum AGES ago! Now I can indulge my 2 current obsessions - my pregnancy and my wedding! Woohooo!!! :happydance:


----------



## subaru555

Some places will let you hire a marque on their grounds and bring in your own catering company - and just charge you a fee for the use of the grounds. This may actually end up costing you less than using a venue itself. Have you typed Wedding venue Glasgow in Google - it gives you wonders. You just need to sit down for a day and call round with specific numbers and let them know you're doing the exact thing (phoning round) and you're looking for the best quote as you're quite eager to place a deposit...get them fighting for you, you'll be surprised xx


----------



## johnnyfreud78

I am looking of any unusual wedding places for my friend to get married at that will allow horses carriage and it would be good if relatively close to Atlanta? I think she likes the idea of getting married at a winery, waterfall or somewhere unique.


----------



## lynne192

sorry can't help no idea


----------



## johnnyfreud78

well, thanks for the ideas.. I will get back on applying it.


----------

